# Tails in public?



## slorrel (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here, so don't bite my head off if this has already been posted.

How many of you own a tail, and how many of you wear it in public?

Personaly, I don't have one yet, but am considering getting one. I'd consider wearing it in public, but only to cons and other occiosions were a tail may not stand out so much.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey o and welcome. I dont have one want to get one. I only saw one guy who wears it in public each day.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one and wear it out when I feel like it. :>
Usually only when I'm going to hangout with friends or whatever.
If I'm doing something productive like shopping or laundry or other
errands I don't see the point in it. I do it for fun, so I'll only wear it
when I'd find it fun. So yeah.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to wear it out in public, but none of my non-furry friends know about me, so it would be sort of awkward the first time.  Still want to though.  If I was going out with a bunch of people or at least someone else who had a tail, I would sport it no problem.  Just wouldn't want to be the only one.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I want to wear it out in public, but none of my non-furry friends know about me, so it would be sort of awkward the first time.  Still want to though.  If I was going out with a bunch of people or at least someone else who had a tail, I would sport it no problem.  Just wouldn't want to be the only one.



Im kind of the same way. I may not go out wearing one unless someone else does too.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im kind of the same way. I may not go out wearing one unless someone else does too.



I just stick to wearing it around the house when noone is home.  Oh, the looks that I get from my cats lmao.  Although my parents don't even know yet and I don't plan on telling them until my everything is done.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I just stick to wearing it around the house when noone is home.  Oh, the looks that I get from my cats lmao.  Although my parents don't even know yet and I don't plan on telling them until my everything is done.



Same. Im not tellin mom a thing ever. She does not need to know. It would only cause problems.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 20, 2010)

hello and welcome :3
i have two tails and i wear them around halloween


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

quayza said:


> Same. Im not tellin mom a thing ever. She does not need to know. It would only cause problems.



I will have to eventually unless i can come up with lies as to why I am going to Furfright in october. I dont think there would be any problems, my mom already thinks I am wierd. I do have non-yiff furry art up in my bedroom, and she has seen that and i have shown her some videos of fursuits bowling and stuff and she thought is was cool.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I will have to eventually unless i can come up with lies as to why I am going to Furfright in october. I dont think there would be any problems, my mom already thinks I am wierd. I do have non-yiff furry art up in my bedroom, and she has seen that and i have shown her some videos of fursuits bowling and stuff and she thought is was cool.



Wow. My mom might not handle all that so well. applaud you. I would jusf say im going to a game convention or something.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm 29, single, a *ahem* virgin, never had a gf, i have 9 video game consoles, 4 handheld systems, a hacked computer, enough electronics to make best buy jealous, I watch more cartoons than i should, and i watch anime and play japanese anime music all the time. i think she can handle me being a furry. I won't say furry though, more like costume convention since it is the weekend before halloween.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'm 29, single, a *ahem* virgin, never had a gf, i have 9 video game consoles, 4 handheld systems, a hacked computer, enough electronics to make best buy jealous, I watch more cartoons than i should, and i watch anime and play japanese anime music all the time. i think she can handle me being a furry. I won't say furry though, more like costume convention since it is the weekend before halloween.



We are two diff situation i now see. Im nowhere near your age.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Never to late or old to do anything i always say. For now they are on a need to know basis and right now they dont need to know lol. I wish i found out about furry when i was younger, i lived sheltered teen years. Didnt get a computer til i was 19. Parents didnt think it was necesarry wtf!


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> Never to late or old to do anything i always say. For now they are on a need to know basis and right now they dont need to know lol. I wish i found out about furry when i was younger, i lived sheltered teen years. Didnt get a computer til i was 19. Parents didnt think it was necesarry wtf!



I dont have a computer of my own either. There is so much i need and wish i could do but until i land a job which i am currently searching for, i cant do much. I hate being in the house with nothin to do in this barren boring area im in.


----------



## Lasolimu (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a couple of tails that I wear most places. I don't wear one at work because of dress code(though this is lifted on Halloween, but I didn't have one to wear at that time). I am also working on my third tail which is essentially scale maille. I probably won't wear that one very often and stick to my fur tails for everyday wear.

It was interesting when my Mom found out(wearing a tail most places she is bound to find out), she said something along the lines of, "I could see you being a goth, but furry?" She doesn't have a problem with it, she just thinks it's weird.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

Lasolimu said:


> I have a couple of tails that I wear most places. I don't wear one at work because of dress code(though this is lifted on Halloween, but I didn't have one to wear at that time). I am also working on my third tail which is essentially scale maille. I probably won't wear that one very often and stick to my fur tails for everyday wear.
> 
> It was interesting when my Mom found out(wearing a tail most places she is bound to find out), she said something along the lines of, "I could see you being a goth, but furry?" She doesn't have a problem with it, she just thinks it's weird.



You wanna wear one to work?0-o Ibwould never done that unless it was a fun job that allowed it.


----------



## Lasolimu (Jan 20, 2010)

quayza said:


> You wanna wear one to work?0-o Ibwould never done that unless it was a fun job that allowed it.



You just said it yourself, you would do it if it was a fun job that allowed it. I wouldn't think twice about it if it wasn't against dress code. I remember being asked shortly after I started wearing one, "Isn't it going to get annoying?" Now I can say that it is kind of annoying NOT wearing a tail, it just seems right.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

I work in a grocery store that has a costume contest halloween weekend. We can wear a costume, i'm totally sporting my tail that weekend. If anyone doesn't know by then, they will when they come to work lol.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a few tails that I made for the sake of wearing when I go out to the local fur-meet. Or to a convention.

Outside that though if I am wearing a tail it's a real one that came from a guy who buys them from a reservation. I wear that as a statement against PETA which is active in my area, and not because I am furry.

Of course around Halloween I'll make an exception and wear my fur-meet intended tails.  Last year I dressed up Halloween Week as a Furry Pirate...on Friday. I went to my college as that. It was fun.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

I need to get me one but which?


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 20, 2010)

I own one, but I've since grown out of the immaturity of flaunting my furfaggotry in public. It's mostly an annoying teenager thing imo


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 20, 2010)

Wearing a tail in public is REALLY awkward if you do it alone. I usually have to wait before and after the local furmeets because I can't carpool with any of the other furs and it's a twenty-minute drive for my mom. Wearing a tail while you're in a group can be really fun, but by yourself people just stare at you.


----------



## quayza (Jan 20, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Wearing a tail in public is REALLY awkward if you do it alone. I usually have to wait before and after the local furmeets because I can't carpool with any of the other furs and it's a twenty-minute drive for my mom. Wearing a tail while you're in a group can be really fun, but by yourself people just stare at you.



Truth of a high magnitude^-^


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 20, 2010)

I wear one on Halloween or at a convention other than that i can't.

*Wishes that Dr. Phil did on thing on the furry fandom.*


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 20, 2010)

'ello
i have multiple tails (a few real, and now one orange/yellow flame one i made) and i wear them to school daily. people meow at me a lot... i dont know why. they look NOTHING like cat tails :/
and after the initial "omg wtf?" people left me alone. and ive actually gotten a few people to ask me to make one for them. too bad i dont have a paypal account or anything, or id make you one =3


----------



## FellHarbor (Jan 20, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'm 29, single, a *ahem* virgin, never had a gf, i have 9 video game consoles, 4 handheld systems, a hacked computer, enough electronics to make best buy jealous, I watch more cartoons than i should, and i watch anime and play japanese anime music all the time. i think she can handle me being a furry. I won't say furry though, more like costume convention since it is the weekend before halloween.


 
LOL! You sound like a male version of me. XD 

I have a cat tail, a pair of nekomimi (plastic cat ears), and a collar w/ tag (has my user name on it ). Mostly, I wear these just for anime conventions. But my sister, my niece, and I wore our sets into Wal-Mart once - just a few days before a Con, as we did last-minute travel shopping. It was a lot of fun, wearing the ears w/ the swishing tail in a non-Con setting. One kid kept whispering to his Mom, asking why "those girls had cat ears." LOL! Unfortunately, I think most people thought we were just attention-seekers. I don't want to be that kind of person.  So I likely won't do that again. Unless it's Halloween. ^.~

And I would've worn my tail to work on Halloween, but I asked for the day off instead. Haha! I wore a semi-Moogle set (doodle-bopper w/ ears, purple wings) one year - if they didn't fire me for that, a cat tail w/ears would be nothing. LOL!

I'm an adult, so my parents can't really do anything about my being weird anymore.  But my Mom is actually very supportive - she even helped me make my duct tape dummy. XD Then again, I'm not a full-blown "Furry"; I just like animals and animal costumes. So I've avoided some of the unpleasant reactions from the mainstream.


----------



## Bir (Jan 21, 2010)

I wear my tail out in public alot, actually. I have several different onces, both real and fake. (However, I don't buy real ones anymore because most tails that are available come from fur farms. A tail that /didn't/ come from one would likely be expensive.) Anyway, nobody really cares that I wear a tail. It's nice to see people smile, and little kids get all excited, lol! ^^


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 21, 2010)

I wear mine a lot usually with my cow ears and stuff cuz I made a cow tail and people seem to either not mind or like it every so often I get it's not holloween yet but i don't really care


----------



## slorrel (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow cool, I really didn't expect so many responces in such a short time. 

Anyway, the problem with me wearing one in public with a group is that I'm the only furry I know in my area. But then again, I've only been a furry for a couple of months, and I haven't really told anyone yet. 

I haven't said anything to my family yet, but then I don't really see much of a need to unless its specifically brought up (which I don't really see happening).
Besides, I'm 23, and I'm already a little weird as it is.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 21, 2010)

Bir said:


> I wear my tail out in public alot, actually. I have several different onces, both real and fake. (However, I don't buy real ones anymore because most tails that are available come from fur farms. A tail that /didn't/ come from one would likely be expensive.) Anyway, nobody really cares that I wear a tail. It's nice to see people smile, and little kids get all excited, lol! ^^


 

Well, how do Furrys generally feel about real fur? I mean, I take it from several posts (not just yours) that they're somewhat okay with it so long as the animal wasn't killed specifically for the fur.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't have don't want don't think of.
Dhdwdto for short.

Anyway, I THINK IT'S CUTE BUT I'D STILL EYEBLEED.
I like it on weaboos with fancy cosplays.

MOE MOE
TUUUUUUUUUN
But no.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Don't have don't want don't think of.
> Dhdwdto for short.
> 
> Anyway, I THINK IT'S CUTE BUT I'D STILL EYEBLEED.
> ...


 
Oh, stop it.  You're just jealous of us that have tails lol!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jan 21, 2010)

Lasolimu said:


> . I remember being asked shortly after I started wearing one, "Isn't it going to get annoying?" Now I can say that it is kind of annoying NOT wearing a tail, it just seems right.




im the same way >> 
i often try to brush it aside when i sit down or waggle it when its not there ;.; it makes me sad lol


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 21, 2010)

FellHarbor said:


> ...Then again, I'm not a full-blown "Furry"; I just like animals and animal costumes. So I've avoided some of the unpleasant reactions from the mainstream.



This is a great thread. (The mom who could see her son as a goth but not a furry? You gotta love it!) 

I'm usually over at the Den, but I'm toying with the idea of suiting up so here I am. Question to FellHarbor: what's your definition of a 'full-blown' furry? Enjoying and wearing animal costumes would qualify you in my book.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 21, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Anyway, the problem with me wearing one in public with a group is that I'm the only furry I know in my area. But then again, I've only been a furry for a couple of months, and I haven't really told anyone yet.



Did you suddenly develop an interest in anthropomorphic characters a few months ago, or were always interested in them & recently discovered there's a fandom of like-minded people?


----------



## slorrel (Jan 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Did you suddenly develop an interest in anthropomorphic characters a few months ago, or were always interested in them & recently discovered there's a fandom of like-minded people?




Well actually, I only discovered the Fandom a couple of months ago, and thought it suited me perfectly.  
So yeah, I'd have to say the latter; that I was always interested in them & recently discovered there's a fandom of like-minded people


----------



## Bir (Jan 21, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Well, how do Furrys generally feel about real fur? I mean, I take it from several posts (not just yours) that they're somewhat okay with it so long as the animal wasn't killed specifically for the fur.



Nope, not many people care. It's just hard to find fur that hasn't been taken from an animal without cruelty or bad intent. XP


----------



## TDK (Jan 21, 2010)

NEVAR. It would go with the outfit :V


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah don't own anything of the sort, want at some point though.


----------



## FellHarbor (Jan 21, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Question to FellHarbor: what's your definition of a 'full-blown' furry? Enjoying and wearing animal costumes would qualify you in my book.


To me, a "full-blown" Furry - or, perhaps better said, a true Furry - is one who has their own animal (anthro or not) character to identify with.

While I'd love to be grouped into Furry-dom, I sort of feel like a poser. :/ I don't have a "fursona," I just dress as anime characters (and occassionally wear a tail). But maybe it will come in time. :-D


----------



## JoeStrike (Jan 21, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Well actually, I only discovered the Fandom a couple of months ago, and thought it suited me perfectly.
> So yeah, I'd have to say the latter; that I was always interested in them & recently discovered there's a fandom of like-minded people



That seems to be almost everyone s story in the fandom, mine too. I started a thread asking the same question in the Den & about 95% of the replies said the same thing.


----------



## nolifirecat (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a tail I made and wear it out when i feel like it. With friends or for shits and giggles. Just out and about doing whatever. Bowling, getting food, going to the fabric store. The guy at burger king caught sight of my tail when I turned to talk to my girlfriend and kind of laughed and told me they didn't allow animals. 

My girlfriend wears hers a lot more often, but no one seems to talk to her about it. They talk to me. I had a conversation in the fabric store with a five year old about how she's a fairy princess and my friend is a black and purple puppy-dog. And I've had to explain to a couple of CT drivers that yes, my pet is indeed housebroken. XD

While my parents think it's weird and don't care for it, I'm 20 so they've finaly given up on expecting me to be the good little conservative girl. I've always been far too independent-minded for them.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

I have no tail nor will i unless its part of a Halloween costume.



ChickO'Dee said:


> . people meow at me a lot... i dont know why. they look NOTHING like cat tails :/


Because many dudes (and women) think its a statement of sensuality. OR they are just retarded.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to have a fox tail that my aunt bought for me at the first RenFaire I went to with her a few years ago. For the longest time, I wore that tail! -TeeHee- I would wear it to school. Half of the people who noticed it thought I was freakin' weirrrd for it, and just made them whisper more B.S. about me, but I didn't really care. And then there was the other half of people who noticed, that liked it. My friends were jealous. Oh yeah. And then some kids in class would always play with it and tug on it and pet it. It was like watching children sometimes, not highschoolers! ^__^" Eventually, some of the teachers told me that I wasn't aloud to wear it in their classes anymore. Sad.  =[  Now that I'm out of school, I would love to wear that beautiful red and black fox tail in public again....but my ex-girlfriend stole it from me. Then lost it. *Sigh* So now I need to buy a neeeeww one at the RenFaire this year! I see nothign wrong with wearing a tail out in public, as long as it isn't a professional setting such as work or some other business-type meetnig or such.  ^_^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Your font is small and hard to read. you seem sweet nonetheless.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweet? -TehHeh- Well thankies, Dear. ^__^" And, sorry, I'll stick to a normal font. The small font thing is a habit I picked up from a friend I used to roleplay with back when I first discovered the world of the internet and roleplaying and such. Always used small font since then, just like she did. Became habit, I s'pose! But I shall try and keep it normal now.  =]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Well its not so hard to read when its 1 or two lines but a large post is difficult to read when written in such small text.


----------



## Kitt3n. (Jan 22, 2010)

*Nod* Okie-dokie then.  ^_^


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> This is a great thread. (The mom who could see her son as a goth but not a furry? You gotta love it!)


Heh, my mother still thinks im a religious zealot in her cult. The concept of trekkies still tweeks her mind. Furry would just just fry it.


----------



## Bir (Jan 22, 2010)

I wear my tail alot. 'Nuff said. But not to school. I'm in college, and I need to be taken seriously xD

But otherwise, I wear them to stores, I wear them when I'm hanging out with people, I wear them when I have nothing else better to do.... Yeah.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 22, 2010)

Bir said:


> I wear my tail alot. 'Nuff said. But not to school. I'm in college, and I need to be taken seriously xD
> 
> But otherwise, I wear them to stores, I wear them when I'm hanging out with people, I wear them when I have nothing else better to do.... Yeah.




Cool. I'm at collage too, so I probably wouldn't wear it much there. But that's mainly cos I'm studying fine art, and I'd be worried about getting paint all over it (when you're an art student, paint tends to get all over whatever you're wearing weather you like it or not! lol).


----------



## Bir (Jan 22, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Cool. I'm at collage too, so I probably wouldn't wear it much there. But that's mainly cos I'm studying fine art, and I'd be worried about getting paint all over it (when you're an art student, paint tends to get all over whatever you're wearing weather you like it or not! lol).



I completely understand. I'm majoring in fine art. ^_^


----------



## Jaga (Jan 22, 2010)

i wear tail and ears in public all the time...honestly i could give a damn what others think...im furry and proud!


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 22, 2010)

I try to wear my tail as often as possible! At first I was like "zomg hey people I gots me a tail Imma furry nao!!!" but now it's just like wearing a jacket. No big deal.

Just don't wear your tail to a Christian church. Ever.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 22, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> I try to wear my tail as often as possible! At first I was like "zomg hey people I gots me a tail Imma furry nao!!!" but now it's just like wearing a jacket. No big deal.
> 
> Just don't wear your tail to a Christian church. Ever.



lol, I ought to give that a try.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> lol, I ought to give that a try.


ok, now im tempted. HAHA


----------



## Kintavo (Jan 22, 2010)

I used to wear my tail shopping at the supermarket nights with my other half.  Funny thing was the first time I did it the cashier thought I was grabbing for my wallet and my tail flipped around and she didn't see it when I walked up and she just smiled at me when she saw it.  hmm makes you wonder.  Anyways every couple of weeks I would do my shopping about 10 at night and wear my tail with my other half and spend about an hour in there going up and down all the aisles doing our monthly or so major shopping.  Turned some heads but was fun.  Had some questions but was no big deal.  It was fun to hear questions behind you from kids or others as I was in the capitol of California and was not ashamed.  I lost my inhibitions at FurtherConfusion.  I have since lost my tail and am ready to get another.  Problem now is I live in a rather much smaller community which might turn some heads.  Just remember anyone gives you any grief all you have to do is turn around and say, " I bite and I chew."  Then give them a sexy smirk and you'll be ok.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 22, 2010)

I wear my tails to school, store, hanging out with friends, etc. and a plus is my parents bought me one for christmas lol...
and I agree wearing one for so long you just get used to wearing it and it feels weird not having it on


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish I had as much guts as some of you people.  If I was with one or more other people who were wearing one, i would feel better, but still wonder what other people are thinking.  Oh wait, just remembered I have a t-shirt that would go perfect with the tail lmao.  It says I know what you are thinking and you should be ashamed of yourself.  Oh man, I wanna do it now.  My cats are the only ones to have seen me with my tail on so far.  I get that head cocked to one side sort of WTF look out of them.  I just got it a couple of weeks ago and I love it.


----------



## DaxCyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I wish I had as much guts as some of you people.  If I was with one or more other people who were wearing one, i would feel better, but still wonder what other people are thinking.



Yeah, I know that feeling. "Thankfully" my previous job was one of those worse case examples on work environments. Realized that some places/people can never be satisfied. They'll complain no matter how "perfect" people works/behaves.
Result: Getting a better job, quit and move away from old one and start planing on a fursuit. If someone disagrees, it's their problem. I'm just a friendly harmless fellow that likes to entertain others.

Back on topic: Not sure. For cons and meets, definitly. 
Could probably show up at a work day or two with one. Though I would definitely bring something to bribe the others with. Eg. baking a cake or something. Think of it as a Pavlovian experiment. He he.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> I wear my tails to school, store, hanging out with friends, etc. and a plus is my parents bought me one for christmas lol...
> and I agree wearing one for so long you just get used to wearing it and it feels weird not having it on




Know exactly what ya mean. I have a shoulder-bag that I carry with me everywhere (even when I have nothing specific to carry in it), and it tends to feel a little weird whenever I leave the house without it, like I'm forgetting something. I can totally see it being the same with a tail.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> I wear my tails to school, store, hanging out with friends, etc. and a plus is my parents bought me one for christmas lol...
> and I agree wearing one for so long you just get used to wearing it and it feels weird not having it on



Thank you! Lol finally someone else who sees it as odd NOT to wear them :3...same here...except they were banned from my highschool...thank god im out of that so it doesnt matter...but yeah...i love my ears and tail!! Mate got me my tail for xmas tho....my furry lifestlye drives my family crazy


----------



## JynxLeopard (Jan 23, 2010)

my dad is so oblivious that he doesnt realize that i am a furry. i am making a tail right now so i can wear it all the time and he was like whats all that stuff for and i am like its for a tail and he is like why? i pretty much just face palmed and then walked away.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

JynxLeopard said:


> my dad is so oblivious that he doesnt realize that i am a furry. i am making a tail right now so i can wear it all the time and he was like whats all that stuff for and i am like its for a tail and he is like why? i pretty much just face palmed and then walked away.




Well, how open are you about being a furry?....well, I guess the fact that you're making a tail to wear all the time should answer that for me, but just wondering, other than that?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

wish I could have a tail. I have cat-ears that I bought at a convention...
scratch that...I lost those 
I'd wear my tail all the time, though I'd run into complaints from my boyfriend about it saying that people would think this that or the other thing but I don't care.


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wish I could have a tail. I have cat-ears that I bought at a convention...
> scratch that...I lost those
> I'd wear my tail all the time, though I'd run into complaints from my boyfriend about it saying that people would think this that or the other thing but I don't care.



That's a great attitude to have; the "You don't like it? though!" attitude!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey, they don't have to wear it so why should they be so upset that I'm wearing a tail? As for my boyfriend or friends....well they already knew what they were getting into when they decided to hang out with me. XD


----------



## Bir (Jan 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hey, they don't have to wear it so why should they be so upset that I'm wearing a tail? As for my boyfriend or friends....well they already knew what they were getting into when they decided to hang out with me. XD



XD It's kinda the same with me. All of my friends know I'm extremely sporadic and random. If I show up with a tail or Vulcan ears, they're not surprised X3

As for my boyfriend, he's a shy furry. He /knows/ he is, but he's the type of guy to say "Yeah that's kinda cool" to something he's incredibly excited about. x3 But otherwise, he wears his tail. I think my parents know I'm a furry. Weather they know what exactly a furry is or not, I'm sure they wouldn't be surprised if I explained it to them. Hell, I make tails all the time, I'm a frickin' cat every damn year for Halloween, and I have an extreme love for animals and cartoons and the like. xD

But back to the point: Tails in public? Hellz yeah.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

I think my dad might be a furry. Not quite sure though. He really didn't mind it when I wore the cat ears at home or when we went out.
Heck, why not wear both ears and tail out?


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> XD It's kinda the same with me. All of my friends know I'm extremely sporadic and random. If I show up with a tail or Vulcan ears, they're not surprised X3
> 
> As for my boyfriend, he's a shy furry. He /knows/ he is, but he's the type of guy to say "Yeah that's kinda cool" to something he's incredibly excited about. x3 But otherwise, he wears his tail. I think my parents know I'm a furry. Weather they know what exactly a furry is or not, I'm sure they wouldn't be surprised if I explained it to them. Hell, I make tails all the time, I'm a frickin' cat every damn year for Halloween, and I have an extreme love for animals and cartoons and the like. xD
> 
> But back to the point: Tails in public? Hellz yeah.



Cool!  At the moment, I can't wait to get a tail. The only things stopping me at the moment is finding a good site that sells them (I have come accross a couple, but I'm wary about sites I'm not familiar with were), and being able to afford one.


----------



## Bir (Jan 23, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Cool!  At the moment, I can't wait to get a tail. The only things stopping me at the moment is finding a good site that sells them (I have come accross a couple, but I'm wary about sites I'm not familiar with were), and being able to afford one.



*prodprod* I sell tails. XD

Edit: Oh wait. I dunno about a squirrel tail. I can't make them curve. XP But if you want a canine/feline/whateverine tail, or just a really bushy tail, I'd be happy to assist you. ^^


----------



## slorrel (Jan 23, 2010)

Bir said:


> *prodprod* I sell tails. XD
> 
> Edit: Oh wait. I dunno about a squirrel tail. I can't make them curve. XP But if you want a canine/feline/whateverine tail, or just a really bushy tail, I'd be happy to assist you. ^^




Well, really, I'd just be looking for a fluffy, limp (as oppose to stiff) tail; canine/foxish would do fine.

But then there's still the matter of affordability. I'm a student, and as such, am a little low on funds. 
But hey, when I get a bit saved up I'll check ya out!


----------



## Bir (Jan 23, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Well, really, I'd just be looking for a fluffy, limp (as oppose to stiff) tail; canine/foxish would do fine.
> 
> But then there's still the matter of affordability. I'm a student, and as such, am a little low on funds.
> But hey, when I get a bit saved up I'll check ya out!



Awesome! ^_^ 
Cuz I can totally do that ;D

I understand being low on funds. College eats everything XP


----------



## Keyox (Jan 23, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> 'ello
> i have multiple tails and i wear them to school daily. people meow at me a lot... i dont know why. they look NOTHING like cat tails :/


MEOW

But anyways. I have a tail and stuff but I've never even worn it yet :B I put my partial on to take pictures for my art class, but that's it so far. I don't think I'd ever wear it in public though. Exept Halloween o course~


----------



## Shukie (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a real tail i bought from a native american pow wow. So i figure they believed in using all parts of the animal they killed... So i assume it was a good buy. plus it was really nice and cheap.. Much more so than having a custom tail done...  I wore it out on a walk with my boyfriend. HE had no tail. But people were slowing down and lookin at me. Hell i even went into burger king, ordered, and sat in there eating my meal with a tail on lol it was CRAZY FUN. 
Lol i had to sneak it out. My mom insisted i not wear it in her town and embarress her xD


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 23, 2010)

Shukie said:


> Lol i had to sneak it out. My mom insisted i not wear it in her town and embarress her xD



Yeahhhh, my mom's really embarrassed if I do anything remotely Furry around her. When I go to the local meetups, she pretends she doesn't know me. XD.


----------



## Bir (Jan 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Yeahhhh, my mom's really embarrassed if I do anything remotely Furry around her. When I go to the local meetups, she pretends she doesn't know me. XD.



My mom works at Ihop, and she tells me there's this girl who comes in every day with ears and a tail on. Apparently she went up to her and was like "Oh, my daughter, she's such an artist, she makes her own tails and stuff, I bet you'd like her, she's a little weird but the tail thing is cute" 

xD 

Once she took me into the restaurant so she could introduce me to her friends, and I wore my tail that day x3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the day that another fur comes into the grocery store with a tail. Granted, I know most of the ones in my area, and I'm pretty sure they just wear tails to the meetups.

*sigh* A collie can dream.


----------



## Inny (Jan 23, 2010)

If I had one, I would totally wear it >3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 23, 2010)

hey Bir, you think you could make me one sometime? I've had some financial issues but if you could let me know the price I'll save up from my tax refund.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm just waiting for the day that another fur comes into the grocery store with a tail. Granted, I know most of the ones in my area, and I'm pretty sure they just wear tails to the meetups.
> 
> *sigh* A collie can dream.



I work in a grocery store myself.  In fact the store has mascots, a cow, a duck, and a chicken (poorly made fursuits I might add), but I'm dying to ask if I could be one for the day, little do they know.


----------



## Bir (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> hey Bir, you think you could make me one sometime? I've had some financial issues but if you could let me know the price I'll save up from my tax refund.



I would lovelovelove to make you a tail. If you click on the link in my signature, it will take you directly to my shop, where I have prices and such listed. ^_^


----------



## Bir (Jan 24, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm just waiting for the day that another fur comes into the grocery store with a tail. Granted, I know most of the ones in my area, and I'm pretty sure they just wear tails to the meetups.
> 
> *sigh* A collie can dream.



I always go to the grocery store with my tail! In fact, I went there with mine today. xD

Bought yarn for more tails, and some food, and a bag of fruit. Mmm. *runs off to fridge*


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 24, 2010)

Ha xD Some of these posts are funny.
I've been into anime my whole life, so I got into neko stuff before I did furry stuff. I wore neko ears and tails everywhere, and my parents just had to accept it. I still wear my ears around the mall and such. Whenever my school has spirit week, I always dress neko on "nerd day" to represent anime nerds  I get weird looks, but I love it. My friends and family are used to me wearing tails around, so when I got into the furry fandom, no one thought any different of my fluffier tails. I'm open with the people around me that I'm into the fandom, but I don't advertise it. My dad knows, but he thinks it's all based on fursuiting. He does not (nor will he ever!) know about the sexual aspect of it. He accepts it, but he would never let me fursuit with him in public xD


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 24, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I work in a grocery store myself.  In fact the store has mascots, a cow, a duck, and a chicken (poorly made fursuits I might add), but I'm dying to ask if I could be one for the day, little do they know.



DO WANT

I wonder if my manager will let me become the store's mascot. :3


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 24, 2010)

The store I work for is all about farm fresh produce and they even make thier own milk and stuff on the dairy farm in state.  The cow is okay looking, but the duck and chicken look like they got hit by a truck lol.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

I want to get a job working in a fursuit that would be the ideal job


----------



## p4n70m1m3h0r53 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have a fox tail that i wear all the time to the mall and wal-mart even to school sometimes


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

wore my tail to the dentist today and my dentist said i just want to tug on it but that wouldn't be very professional but i told her it was ok and she did lol i just couldn't stop laughing. best dentist visit ever


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2010)

lol thats amazing wish I had a tail so I could do stuff like that.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> wore my tail to the dentist today and my dentist said i just want to tug on it but that wouldn't be very professional but i told her it was ok and she did lol i just couldn't stop laughing. best dentist visit ever



Heyyyy, I have a dentist's appointment in a few weeks...:3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Heyyyy, I have a dentist's appointment in a few weeks...:3


lol you should wear your tail and see what they say ^-^


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Im going to try and get one and wear it throught the last year of school just to mess with people and also i really want one


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Im going to try and get one and wear it throught the last year of school just to mess with people and also i really want one


 
sounds good ^-^


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> sounds good ^-^



Im still open that tag team tail thing If only i was in ohio^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

ya i wish u were  ^-^ then we could tail in style lol


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> ya i wish u were  ^-^ then we could tail in style lol


 
There should be a tail day. Every fur that has a tail should wear it on the same day, that way the world can be like WTF?! x3


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> There should be a tail day. Every fur that has a tail should wear it on the same day, that way the world can be like WTF?! x3



That sounds awsome


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> That sounds awsome


 
Your signature reminds me of the Faire I work at. XD Every time I ask for ketchup the person who is taking my order is all like "I don't know what katschup is, buuut I gots 'ere some fine tastin' dragon blood"

XD


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

we should set an unofficial tail day ^o^


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> Your signature reminds me of the Faire I work at. XD Every time I ask for ketchup the person who is taking my order is all like "I don't know what katschup is, buuut I gots 'ere some fine tastin' dragon blood"
> 
> XD



What the? Thats somethin else


----------



## NovaMetatail (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually wear a fake fox tail that I got at Midwest FurFest to college  I wear it other places too, granted, that's not really my fursona....No, I'm not embarrassed at all.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

lol they cant break character or they get fired thats what makes it so fun to talk to them ^-^


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> What the? Thats somethin else


 
No, it's actually just ketchup. When working at a Renaissance Faire, you must never mention modern things XP

Like, I'm not supposed to know what a "bathroom" is, but I can say "I see you're dancin' in your undergarments, the privvies are that way" 

xD


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> No, it's actually just ketchup. When working at a Renaissance Faire, you must never mention modern things XP
> 
> Like, I'm not supposed to know what a "bathroom" is, but I can say "I see you're dancin' in your undergarments, the privvies are that way"
> 
> xD



Ok i get it now. Hopefully no dragons are harmed at this fair are they? 0-0


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok i get it now. Hopefully no dragons are harmed at this fair are they? 0-0


 
I dunno. D:

However, they have this neat dragon egg prop that makes noises every day around 6:00, and it calls forth its mother, whose costume is KICKASS.

There are like, four elementalist crazyfaces, and they summon a swarming mass of people all dressed in black robes, who run around the faire and blow smoke in your face.

I'm thinkin' it's a bad egg. xP


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> I dunno. D:
> 
> However, they have this neat dragon egg prop that makes noises every day around 6:00, and it calls forth its mother, whose costume is KICKASS.
> 
> ...



Ha ha ok.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

I want a tail now! But should I get a papillon tail or a croc tail? x3


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Whichever you think would look better on you.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Hm...well, a gator tail just seems more fun. I want it all toony like, so a big plushy gator tail! I like it =3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

sound awsome! ^_^


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Hm...well, a gator tail just seems more fun. I want it all toony like, so a big plushy gator tail! I like it =3



Then we are both agreed. I wonder were i can find a big fuzzy dragon tail. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

I might go to an anime expo over the summer, so I'm planning on getting a fake tail there :3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Then we are both agreed. I wonder were i can find a big fuzzy dragon tail. Hmmmmm...


that would be so cute! ^-^


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> we should set an unofficial tail day ^o^


 Agreed!



Bir said:


> Your signature reminds me of the Faire I work at. XD Every time I ask for ketchup the person who is taking my order is all like "I don't know what katschup is, buuut I gots 'ere some fine tastin' dragon blood"
> 
> XD


 This is why I want to live in Illinois! The have lots of snow, a wolf preserve, _and_ an awsome Faire!
You have to take me with you...


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> that would be so cute! ^-^



Stop that. Your making me laugh^-^


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

D'aaaawww *imagines hugging a big fluffy dragon tail*


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> D'aaaawww *imagines hugging a big fluffy dragon tail*



Hey! let go! Your stetching...the...FURRRRR!!!


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey! let go! Your stetching...the...FURRRRR!!!


lol. Sorry, it's just so cute! Dx


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> lol. Sorry, it's just so cute! Dx



No prob. Just go esay, i know im cute an all but dang.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Hm...well, a gator tail just seems more fun. I want it all toony like, so a big plushy gator tail! I like it =3



we eat gator tail down here >.> Might I suggest moving up north first XD


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> we eat gator tail down here >.> Might I suggest moving up north first XD



Hey look. Another Florda fur.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> we eat gator tail down here >.> Might I suggest moving up north first XD


I'll omnomnom you first >:3

But I'm a croc, not a gator x3


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Stop that. Your making me laugh^-^


 Cant stop the truth  ^_^


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey look. Another Florda fur.



I guess we're a rare breed then?


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I guess we're a rare breed then?



Not if i end up moving to virgina which is possible.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> I'll omnomnom you first >:3
> 
> But I'm a croc, not a gator x3



Crikey, by the way, I don't eat other carnivorous creatures. No gator, no shark, or anything. The closest would be scavengers.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

Virginia! even closer


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> even closer



Who me?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Not if i end up moving to virgina which is possible.



I thought it was WV, not Virginia that had a scarcity of furs.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Who me?


 Yup ^-^


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I thought it was WV, not Virginia that had a scarcity of furs.



You mean west virgina. If there are less furs there then im staying here. Say it aint so.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

if you go to london they have furry parades lol that would be so fun i would ask so many people for hugs


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> This is why I want to live in Illinois! The have lots of snow, a wolf preserve, _and_ an awsome Faire!
> You have to take me with you...



sounds like tons of fun.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> You mean west virgina. If there are less furs there then im staying here. Say it aint so.



Seeing as how they're more redneck there than here I wouldn't doubt it.

On another note, did you know that the toothbrush was originally from WV?


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> if you go to london they have furry parades lol that would be so fun i would ask so many people for hugs



ENGLAND?! Or is there another London in the US? Either way that sounds awesome!


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

yay hygine ^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ENGLAND?! Or is there another London in the US? Either way that sounds awesome!


 ya in england i was watching youtube videos yesterday lol


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Seeing as how they're more redneck there than here I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> On another note, did you know that the toothbrush was originally from WV?



Aw damn. I wants to be near more furs not farther away with a limited number. Rednecks? Really?


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

idk, where is the largest population of furs in the US?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Georgia has A LOT of furs...


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> idk, where is the largest population of furs in the US?



The hell if i know.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Aw damn. I wants to be near more furs not farther away with a limited number. Rednecks? Really?



Yeah, if it were invented anywhere else it would've been called a "teethbrush" XDDD
sorry
but yeah I only know of a few people here that are furs. I know a couple in Texas, but anywhere else I don't know.


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

I would be so much better if most furs lived in some states that are close by. Just drive across the state line and bam, fur city


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

Furs just need to make a new city lol


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> Furs just need to make a new city lol



New Furtropolis


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> Furs just need to make a new city lol



Lol, that would be terrible. Imagine all the fur Dx


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Lol, that would be terrible. Imagine all the fur Dx



Im not cleanin that up XD.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

among other things lol so much sticky fur lol ^-^


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> New Furtropolis



Furville!


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

So...much...shedding... Dx


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> among other things lol so much sticky fur lol ^-^



bow chicka wow wow?


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> among other things lol so much sticky fur lol ^-^



I cant help but say that sounded naughty. Right on


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

ok we just totally derailed the thread lol tails are awesome and should be worn everywhere


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

WARNING WARNING WARNING.

THREAD DERALIZATION WAS IMINANT.

REPEAT!

THREAD DERALIZATION WAS IMINANT.

That is all.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

I've worn Shenzi's tail in public, got a lot of stares lol.


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> I've worn Shenzi's tail in public, got a lot of stares lol.



It would be far worse for me.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> I've worn Shenzi's tail in public, got a lot of stares lol.



...the Lion King hyena Shenzi?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...the Lion King hyena Shenzi?



My cousin on the forums, Shenzebo.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Georgia has A LOT of furs...




 Coulda fooled me. i live north of Atlanta, and people here dont even know what furry means. they must be near the big cities like Atlanta, and Savannah.


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, i bet me wearing a tail would get a bigger reaction than all of you
Can you guess why?


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey everyone, i bet me wearing a tail would get a bigger reaction than all of you
> Can you guess why?


 nope. i would love to have a fake tail. i'd wear it just about everywhere.


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> nope. i would love to have a fake tail. i'd wear it just about everywhere.



Think hard about the one type of person you dont see much in the fandom and can be rare.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Think hard about the one type of person you dont see much in the fandom and can be rare.



 a centipede? lol.


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> a centipede? lol.



Oh ha ha very funny


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> Coulda fooled me. i live north of Atlanta, and people here dont even know what furry means. they must be near the big cities like Atlanta, and Savannah.



Well there's FWA, so people in that area should know about that.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Well there's FWA, so people in that area should know about that.



i dunno. i couldn't go anyways *sad face* but i would actually be surprised if there were furs around here. if there are any they sure don't let other people know. and it sucks so bad!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Hey everyone, i bet me wearing a tail would get a bigger reaction than all of you
> Can you guess why?



...uh dragon?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 25, 2010)

*I did but I wished it looked more like the tails I've seen on many fursuit sites I can't name them all. It's alot.*


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ...uh dragon?



Nooooooo and yes a bit. Imagine 5"8' Black, wearing dark blue jean and black jacket with hood sporting a chains, a watch, and a big black or whote dragon or husky tail. Maybe some ears or horns too. You cant say i would not get a big reaction because how many black furries do yo know or see? Not many and i would no longer be alive if i walked around the hood like that, thank god i moved.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Nooooooo and yes a bit. Imagine 5"8' Black, wearing dark blue jean and black jacket with hood sporting a chains, a watch, and a big black or whote dragon or husky tail. Maybe some ears or horns too. You cant say i would not get a big reaction because how many black furries do yo know or see? Not many and i would no longer be alive if i walked around the hood like that, thank god i moved.



I don't know very many black people period....I try not to around here. It's a high crime rate >.>


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't know very many black people period....I try not to around here. It's a high crime rate >.>



Seriously? You dont gotta worry bout me. Im the good kind.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> Seriously? You dont gotta worry bout me. Im the good kind.



Hell yes. Especially downtown.
It's a surprise to look in the news and NOT find a murder/homicide. There's some crazy-ass people livin' here.


----------



## Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

The only thing I do close to wearing anything furry in public is wearing a grey wool hat with ears when its cold out =/


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 25, 2010)

Quayza were almost the same height lol


----------



## quayza (Jan 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hell yes. Especially downtown.
> It's a surprise to look in the news and NOT find a murder/homicide. There's some crazy-ass people livin' here.



Same here but lets get this thread back in line. I gotta go anyway, cya.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Matt said:


> The only thing I do close to wearing anything furry in public is wearing a grey wool hat with ears when its cold out =/



hmmm....I wonder how PETA would react...


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> My cousin on the forums, Shenzebo.



You're cousins with Shenzi? *gasp*
I love her! ^^ I met her at WalMart and she was wearing her tail, then we reunited online  Hey, you live near her? I'm hosting a furmeet on February sixth, and if she comes, you're very welcome to tag along!


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> You're cousins with Shenzi? *gasp*
> I love her! ^^ I met her at WalMart and she was wearing her tail, then we reunited online  Hey, you live near her? I'm hosting a furmeet on February sixth, and if she comes, you're very welcome to tag along!


Ooh, cool! Can you send me the details of when and where?


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 25, 2010)

Kolbe said:


> Ooh, cool! Can you send me the details of when and where?



I don't have all the details worked out yet...
February 6th at Yonah Bowl in Cleveland.
Around 1:00pm-ish
Bring about $10, plus some pocket change to chip in to ordering pizza 
No fursuits, but you're welcome to wear paws/ears/tails.

I can give you my number if you want so I can keep you posted...?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 25, 2010)

Jalieya said:


> I don't have all the details worked out yet...
> February 6th at Yonah Bowl in Cleveland.
> Around 1:00pm-ish
> Bring about $10, plus some pocket change to chip in to ordering pizza
> ...



PM me all that so I can have it handy. I doubt I'll be able to go, but Shenzi should be able to make it.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> There should be a tail day. Every fur that has a tail should wear it on the same day, that way the world can be like WTF?! x3



I'd be totally in for that!  That would be awesome, I can see it now.  TONIGHT ON THE NEWS AT 10, FURRIES SIGHTINGS EVERYWHERE.  AT THE GROCERY STORE, AT THE MALL, EVEN IN LINE AT THE DMV!


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'd be totally in for that!  That would be awesome, I can see it now.  TONIGHT ON THE NEWS AT 10, FURRIES SIGHTINGS EVERYWHERE.  AT THE GROCERY STORE, AT THE MALL, EVEN IN LINE AT THE DMV!



Bah. I still need to wait till July until I have a chance at getting my tail  Maybe I should just make one...


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'd be totally in for that!  That would be awesome, I can see it now.  TONIGHT ON THE NEWS AT 10, FURRIES SIGHTINGS EVERYWHERE.  AT THE GROCERY STORE, AT THE MALL, EVEN IN LINE AT THE DMV!



On Fox news XD -is shot-


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

July can't get here fast enough.  Planning on going to Connecticon and also planning on wearing my tail.  My freinds that I am going with have no idea about me being a furry.  Oh, the look on thier faces will be priceless when they see my tail lol.  I can hardly wait.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> July can't get here fast enough.  Planning on going to Connecticon and also planning on wearing my tail.  My freinds that I am going with have no idea about me being a furry.  Oh, the look on thier faces will be priceless when they see my tail lol.  I can hardly wait.



Pix!


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I will have plenty.  You should check out www.furbid.ws/ I believe the website is.  Tails all the time for like 10-20 bucks!  Sometimes you can get a real good bargain on there.  Last time I checked a few days ago, there was at least 10 different tails for sale, all for about 15 bucks or so.


----------



## Bando (Jan 25, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I will have plenty.  You should check out www.furbid.ws/ I believe the website is.  Tails all the time for like 10-20 bucks!  Sometimes you can get a real good bargain on there.  Last time I checked a few days ago, there was at least 10 different tails for sale, all for about 15 bucks or so.



Problem is I have to ok everything I buy with the parental units. I see a problem coming there. That, and I have no money


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I know the feeling.  I had to have a freind get my tail mailed to thier house so the parents didn't know i bought it.  I want to go and buy fur tomorrow to work on my head some more, but I broke my iphone last week and have to go get another one tomorrow.  If at&t doesn't honor the warranty, i will have to buy one.  I jailbroke it and then tried to open it when it froze to take out the battery to reset it, and proceeded to f.u.b.a.r. it!


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I know the feeling.  I had to have a freind get my tail mailed to thier house so the parents didn't know i bought it.  I want to go and buy fur tomorrow to work on my head some more, but I broke my iphone last week and have to go get another one tomorrow.  If at&t doesn't honor the warranty, i will have to buy one.  I jailbroke it and then tried to open it when it froze to take out the battery to reset it, and proceeded to f.u.b.a.r. it!



My boyfriend the geek says:

What exactly broke on it? I'm almost completely sure he can help you with whatever it is. 

If it's the screen: There are shops, usually local to anywhere, that will fix your screen without even checking if it's jailbroken.

If it's the firmware: Restore it to an earlier date on itunes. Or, update it.

If it won't turn on: It could be a small chip inside that controls the on/off. If it's fried, you're royally screwed. 

If it's none of these: Tell me what's wrong with it exactly, and tell me how you broke it.

He may be able to fix it ^^

At least, he's fixed every electronic that's come his way. Computers, phones, itouches, iphones, ipods, mp3players, software, hardware.. yeah. Just about everything.

So if you care enough, let me know. ^^


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

When my tail is fixed I'll wear it when I hit the arcades or with my gf, seeing as that she the only one who knows.


----------



## Jalieya (Jan 26, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> On Fox news XD -is shot-



*shoots*
I find your terrible fur humour to be very.... very humourous xD


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> My boyfriend the geek says:
> 
> What exactly broke on it? I'm almost completely sure he can help you with whatever it is.
> 
> ...



My dad is calling at&t to find out what they can do.  Apparently he thinks he can get them to do better than $199.  I'm all for it, I told him if it makes him happy, have at it.  I'm perfectly comfortable paying the $199, but we shall see.  I told him if he can do better than $199, great!  I just want another freakin iphone, I'm lost without it.  No aim on the road, no taptap, no bejeweled, and worst of all I can't remember any phone numbers cause they are all speed dials and I never ever dial numbers.  My mistake for buying refurbished anything, never again!


----------



## wolico (Jan 27, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> 'ello
> i have multiple tails (a few real, and now one orange/yellow flame one i made) and i wear them to school daily. people meow at me a lot... i dont know why. they look NOTHING like cat tails :/
> and after the initial "omg wtf?" people left me alone. and ive actually gotten a few people to ask me to make one for them. too bad i dont have a paypal account or anything, or id make you one =3



lol wow u just inspired me to do that now lol i hav one of my teachers on my side so she will think that its realy cool but then again there are alot of ppl who dont like  me so ehhh idk but ill probably do it for one day and see how ppl react idk if things go well then i would wear it everyday if not then note to self lets not :] lol but like i said it depends


----------



## Bando (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm getting a tail  probably just going to wear it when I go out after school with friends, would be a hassle during school.


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 30, 2010)

There was a girl on What Not to Wear on Style channel once who wore a raccoon tail everywhere and dressed like a megaslut. (She was a stripper and wore strippery clothes even outside of the club.) I don't want to wear a tail in public because I don't want to remind myself of that girl.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't wear them all the time, but sometimes out to movies, or out with friends, or just around the house when I feel like it.  Like everyone in the world knows I'm a furry so I honestly don't care at all.  Sometimes some of my friends wear tails with me, sometimes they don't, it doesn't matter to me. :3


----------



## Jezzabelle (Feb 1, 2010)

I own 3, but wouldn't wear one locally unless I was with my furry friends.

Then again, if I was in London by myself, I could wear one - you can get away with practically anything there.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. Only two more posts since the last time I looked here. And yet it's still a "Hot thread with new posts." 

XD

I be ownin' lotsa tails, and I wurrr them all the time.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I made my friend a tail, and ears to match, and she wears them everywhere.  I don't wear them often because I get yelled at and called a fag, and then I end up snapping and breaking people in two.  :3


----------



## rikku_lion (Feb 1, 2010)

i wear mine in public all the time along with my vest^^
i dont have a car yet so im usually walking into town to meet up with friends and the reactions i get from people is priceless^^ my vest kinda looks like a mane and im a lion so i has a lion tail so they always are like....omg its a lion 0.0
i even got a thumbs up once^^
but the main reason i do this is the hopes that someone here will come up to me who is a furry but doesnt know any around. hoping to discover more locals that way^^
all of my friends know about me and have known for a really long tim and i have a lot so i get 0 crap from them^^


----------



## slorrel (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> I made my friend a tail, and ears to match, and she wears them everywhere. I don't wear them often because I get yelled at and called a fag, and *then I end up snapping and breaking people in two*. :3


 

Lol....thats *one* way of dealing with it!  

Seriously though; so many people here seem to be able to make tails. Wish I could, but then I'm kinda crap at sowing.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 1, 2010)

rikku_lion said:


> i wear mine in public all the time along with my vest^^
> i dont have a car yet so im usually walking into town to meet up with friends and the reactions i get from people is priceless^^ my vest kinda looks like a mane and im a lion so i has a lion tail so they always are like....omg its a lion 0.0
> i even got a thumbs up once^^
> but the main reason i do this is the hopes that someone here will come up to me who is a furry but doesnt know any around. hoping to discover more locals that way^^
> all of my friends know about me and have known for a really long tim and i have a lot so i get 0 crap from them^^


 
Cool. Thats actually a good idea of how to find local furrys!


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Pssh.  It's the _ONLY_ way of dealing with it.


----------



## kraine (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd get completely socially rejected if I wore a tail. o_o

But that's okay because I don't want to. Haha. XD (Why is a non-furry even participating? ..dunno.)


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

when i went to school the other day i forgot my tails at home and all my teachers were like OMG what happened to your tails are you ok? lol i just looked at them all weird. my english teacher really likes them for some reason, she always dresses like a hippie, and she always smiles everytime i walk by.


----------



## Bir (Feb 1, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> when i went to school the other day i forgot my tails at home and all my teachers were like OMG what happened to your tails are you ok? lol i just looked at them all weird. my english teacher really likes them for some reason, she always dresses like a hippie, and she always smiles everytime i walk by.


 
XD Nice.

For three weekends around Halloween, I volunteered to paint children's faces at Walmart. While I was stuck there all weekend, I would wear my tail and cat-eared hat. Well, one day it was raining so I kept my tail in my bag while I walked there, so I didn't have it on right when I walked in, right? The greeter was like "Welcome to Walmart, young lady." and I was like "Another day, more children to paint.. blah." and he was like "OH! You're the cat lady! I didn't recognize you without your cat stuff on!" 

XD
It was grand.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

No.
I wore one out in public ONCE.
And even then it was just to a bowling alley.

I don't wear them in public constantly.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 1, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> when i went to school the other day i forgot my tails at home and all my teachers were like OMG what happened to your tails are you ok? lol i just looked at them all weird. my english teacher really likes them for some reason, she always dresses like a hippie, and she always smiles everytime i walk by.



Wow....
Just how much do people make fun of you?


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder if would be setting the record for first or one of the first black guys to wear a tail in public. The reaction would weird but the fuck with them^-^


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I had friends...
> >
< <
(...Lol wut?)


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> I wish I had friends...
> > >
> < <
> (...Lol wut?)



You dont have any?


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

they dont make fun of me they will just pull on it or play with it lol, people do wisper shit when i walk by but i really could care less what they think. ^-^


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> they dont make fun of me they will just pull on it or play with it lol, people do wisper shit when i walk by but i really could care less what they think. ^-^



There you go. Stickin it to em. *Clap*^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

ya its not usually so bad wearing a tail in public as long as you keep away from the stupid people and the a- holes that like to destroy other peoples stuff and if you do that then you'll have a good time lol


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

True say, true say.  Btw, I do have friends, I was just having one of those "I don't know what to say" moments.  Hence... : D


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

I wear my tail everywhere.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

SurrealDreamer said:


> True say, true say.  Btw, I do have friends, I was just having one of those "I don't know what to say" moments.  Hence... : D



Your successors do not count as friends Ryuzaki. XP


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't wear tails in public, but i do jack it in public.  For some reason i get arrested alot because of that so i have to wear really long jackets.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> I don't wear tails in public, but i do jack it in public.  For some reason i get arrested alot because of that so i have to wear really long jackets.



So you play with your other tail too much then..?


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

It's his favorite pastime :3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't wait until I get my tail. I'd wear it to work but....dress code and scrubs....yeah >.> I don't think scrubs are tail-friendly.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can't wait until I get my tail. I'd wear it to work but....dress code and scrubs....yeah >.> I don't think scrubs are tail-friendly.



I can't wait either! Luckily my school does not have a dress code :3

I don't think a patient would like to see you hitting things with your tail when you turn around


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Your successors do not count as friends Ryuzaki. XP


 
Dammit... I've been figured out!  Time to bail!
*Writes name in his Death Note and dies*
...
*Or Does he...?*
(You'll never find out, you silly trolls.)


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I can't wait either! Luckily my school does not have a dress code :3
> 
> I don't think a patient would like to see you hitting things with your tail when you turn around



well we're in the billing dept. We don't see patients. >.>


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well we're in the billing dept. We don't see patients. >.>



That's a little odd that the billing people wear scrubs. Then again, I've never been to a hospital except when I was born. I'm thinking more along the lines of my dad's dental practice here.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's a little odd that the billing people wear scrubs. Then again, I've never been to a hospital except when I was born. I'm thinking more along the lines of my dad's dental practice here.



yeah well...I dunno. No one pays attention to us anyway. Although we can wear casual stuff on fridays so that'll be my tail days :3


----------



## slorrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Bir said:


> XD Nice.
> 
> For three weekends around Halloween, I volunteered to paint children's faces at Walmart. While I was stuck there all weekend, I would wear my tail and cat-eared hat. Well, one day it was raining so I kept my tail in my bag while I walked there, so I didn't have it on right when I walked in, right? The greeter was like "Welcome to Walmart, young lady." and I was like "Another day, more children to paint.. blah." and he was like "OH! You're the cat lady! I didn't recognize you without your cat stuff on!"
> 
> ...


 
Lol, thats cool! 



kamikazesparrow said:


> they dont make fun of me they will just pull on it or play with it lol, people do wisper shit when i walk by but i really could care less what they think. ^-^


 
Yep, thats a good attitude to take.



AleutheWolf said:


> I can't wait until I get my tail. I'd wear it to work but....dress code and scrubs....yeah >.> I don't think scrubs are tail-friendly.


 
lol  I can imagine patients being worried if they say hospital staff walking around with tails! 
I'm at collage, and collage seems to kinda be a place for oddness!


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 2, 2010)

I usually only wear my tail out with my friends, sometimes.

Even then I'm a little hesitant.  Just a few weeks ago we were out and about, and one of my friends was wearing a tail of his, and some ass dashed up behind him and tried to yank it off.  We have some real jerks here, so I tend to not wear my more expensive tails unless I'm in a big group.  :/


----------



## slorrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> I usually only wear my tail out with my friends, sometimes.
> 
> Even then I'm a little hesitant. Just a few weeks ago we were out and about, and one of my friends was wearing a tail of his, *and some ass dashed up behind him and tried to yank it off.* We have some real jerks here, so I tend to not wear my more expensive tails unless I'm in a big group. :/


 
Yeah, I can imagine that accounts for a lot of wear & tear! Some people just don't seem to realise that people *paid money* for these types of things!


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 2, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Yeah, I can imagine that accounts for a lot of wear & tear! Some people just don't seem to realise that people *paid money* for these types of things!



It was a really nice tail too.  He actually ended up ripping one of the loops.  ><  I just don't understand some people.

I honestly don't care about most trolls/haters/etc, but when folks go so far to actually try and damage property or physically hurt others, that's when I get pissy.  >:C


----------



## slorrel (Feb 2, 2010)

Kohaku Chimaera said:


> It was a really nice tail too. He actually ended up ripping one of the loops. >< I just don't understand some people.
> 
> I honestly don't care about most trolls/haters/etc, but when folks go so far to actually try and damage property or physically hurt others, that's when I get pissy. >:C


 
Well, I hope you're friend was able to repair the dammage. I've noticed that tails can get fairrly expencive; especinally for a student, or someone without as full-time job.

Yeah, I know exactly how ya feel though.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 2, 2010)

It was an easy fix, thankfully.  ^^;

S'why we're all so cautious going out now.  I usually hold my tail out of habit, so I don't worry /too/ much.


----------



## Damian (Feb 2, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Hey, I'm new here, so don't bite my head off if this has already been posted.
> 
> How many of you own a tail, and how many of you wear it in public?
> 
> Personaly, I don't have one yet, but am considering getting one. I'd consider wearing it in public, but only to cons and other occiosions were a tail may not stand out so much.


 
I have a tail, it's not much I wear it to school anime north and other places sometimes lol


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 2, 2010)

Kintavo said:


> I used to wear my tail shopping at the supermarket nights with my other half. Funny thing was the first time I did it the cashier thought I was grabbing for my wallet and my tail flipped around and she didn't see it when I walked up and she just smiled at me when she saw it. hmm makes you wonder. Anyways every couple of weeks I would do my shopping about 10 at night and wear my tail with my other half and spend about an hour in there going up and down all the aisles doing our monthly or so major shopping. Turned some heads but was fun. Had some questions but was no big deal. It was fun to hear questions behind you from kids or others as I was in the capitol of California and was not ashamed. I lost my inhibitions at FurtherConfusion. I have since lost my tail and am ready to get another. Problem now is I live in a rather much smaller community which might turn some heads. Just remember anyone gives you any grief all you have to do is turn around and say, " I bite and I chew." Then give them a sexy smirk and you'll be ok.


 
I.  Love.  You.  XD


----------



## JynxLeopard (Feb 2, 2010)

i love doing this, i just did it the other day and i got some funny comments. and i will def be doing this again soon.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

I own one. Haven't worn it in a long time.
I broke it right after I got it though... I blame the guy with the laser light pen...
Anyway, the tail got separated from the chain and I ended up having to super-glue it back on...
Now I'm too paranoid to wear it...

That plus I haven't been to a con in a few years...

If I could wear it in public, I would... but my mother would never let me out of the house dressed in a tail...
She hardly let's me out wearing 'dog-ears' (or pig-tails if using to common term).

I miss my fluffy tail...


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 2, 2010)

Marietta said:


> I own one. Haven't worn it in a long time.
> I broke it right after I got it though... I blame the guy with the laser light pen...
> Anyway, the tail got separated from the chain and I ended up having to super-glue it back on...
> Now I'm too paranoid to wear it...
> ...


 

If I had ears I would totally wear them too... i just need to get a set. ^-^


----------



## Marietta (Feb 2, 2010)

^ Ditto... 
Although I was talking about the dog-ears you make with your hair... also called pig-tails...


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 2, 2010)

cant wait to get my ears. ^-^


----------



## Bir (Feb 3, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> If I had ears I would totally wear them too... i just need to get a set. ^-^



I want ears, too..


----------



## GadgetKitteh (Feb 3, 2010)

I got a tail and ears that I wear, on occasion...

It turns alot of heads,  but then again, When wearing my tail I sway my hips a little to make it swing(especially when standing still and I am bored)

dunno why, but when I wear my tail, my child-ish / more feminine side kicks in...lol


----------



## Jaga (Feb 3, 2010)

JynxLeopard said:


> i love doing this, i just did it the other day and i got some funny comments. and i will def be doing this again soon.


haha yeah that was epic..that chick wanted to pet us...lol


----------



## Jaga (Feb 3, 2010)

i love my set...my furiends and I have an outing every friday "furry friday"


----------



## bluewulf1 (Feb 3, 2010)

i dont actually own one that i can wear, but i do have one for my psp x3


----------



## slorrel (Feb 4, 2010)

Jaga said:


> i love my set...my furiends and I have an outing every friday "furry friday"


 
Thats pretty cool. 
How many furrys are in your area?


----------



## fruitcake (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, my fursona doesn't have much of a tail (being a penguin) and I don't really feel like drawing unnecessary attention to my butt. :-/ 

... that being said, I would consider wearing a tail at fur meets or conventions or other tail-appropriate venues.

Location is key when deciding whether or not to wear a tail. If you're not careful, you might end up on "People of Walmart" like this poor guy:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

fruitcake said:


> Well, my fursona doesn't have much of a tail (being a penguin) and I don't really feel like drawing unnecessary attention to my butt. :-/
> 
> ... that being said, I would consider wearing a tail at fur meets or conventions or other tail-appropriate venues.
> 
> Location is key when deciding whether or not to wear a tail. If you're not careful, you might end up on "People of Walmart" like this poor guy:


That picture looks so weird 0_0.
First time seeing a picture of it.
Nothing like that ever happens here.
PATRIOTICISM.
Furmeets here will be weird.


----------



## JynxLeopard (Feb 4, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Thats pretty cool.
> How many furrys are in your area?


well i am in furredfems area, and there are like 7 of us that actually hang out. there might be more though ^^

oh and btw i hate you cynicalcirno you made me lose the game...


----------



## Equium (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't wear mine outside unless I'm at our fortnightly furmeet, where there's about 20 of us and I can get away with it.

I've only wore my tail on my own in public three times - once when I got bored and went to the shops in it (the shops were about 20 seconds from my door) and I was leaving the city for good the next day, once when I was blind drunk and took it to a nightclub, wore it all night and ended up wearing it solo to a casino (where they somehow let me in) and finally when I wondered off from a furmeet in Manchester for a couple of minutes and had to battle with some unkempt youths who had made a snide remark. :lol:


----------



## Aleu (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember that pic XD 
I'd wear mine anywhere. I won't care if people make fun of me or not. Kinda used to bullying in highschool so people going "ha ha you got a tail." I'd be like "Ya...very observant. Want a cookie?"


----------



## Jaga (Feb 6, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Thats pretty cool.
> How many furrys are in your area?



Idk, but therz a group of 7 of us that does this together


----------



## Jaga (Feb 6, 2010)

JynxLeopard said:


> well i am in furredfems area, and there are like 7 of us that actually hang out. there might be more though ^^
> 
> oh and btw i hate you cynicalcirno you made me lose the game...



-twitch- jaga jynx JAGA...u dont have to call me by username lol


----------



## Jaga (Feb 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I remember that pic XD
> I'd wear mine anywhere. I won't care if people make fun of me or not. Kinda used to bullying in highschool so people going "ha ha you got a tail." I'd be like "Ya...very observant. Want a cookie?"



Ahahaaha -highpaw- yay someone who finally agrees with me, i always like to freak out when people tell me i have ears n a tail, n ask them how i got them...idk i just think those dumbasses are too funny


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I'm 29, single, a *ahem* virgin, never had a gf, i have 9 video game consoles, 4 handheld systems, a hacked computer, enough electronics to make best buy jealous, I watch more cartoons than i should, and i watch anime and play japanese anime music all the time. i think she can handle me being a furry. I won't say furry though, more like costume convention since it is the weekend before halloween.


 XD nice..



Okami29 said:


> I just stick to wearing it around the house when noone is home. Oh, the looks that I get from my cats lmao. Although my parents don't even know yet and I don't plan on telling them until my everything is done.


 Why not have it in public.. who care what ppls think?


----------



## slorrel (Feb 6, 2010)

fruitcake said:


>



Cool  Why not stand out from the crowd? I don't even know this guy, but I think I like him!  (in a platonic sense, of course) 



Foxboy2009 said:


> XD nice..
> 
> 
> Why not have it in public.. who care what ppls think?



Exactly!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 6, 2010)

i still wear my tail daily to school, and even got my girlfriend to do it too. i dont care about the meowing and the "i want some tail" things, but god do i hate it when its pulled DX and only one of my teachers asked me about it, and its the one ive only had for three days XD funny stuff


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

I miss living Not 200+ Miles Away from my friends. ;__;

I'm fine with wearing a tail out with them (even if they aren't, heh), but here, everyone I know are the Over 30 type adults who would judge me.


----------



## Bando (Feb 6, 2010)

I just don't understand the huge deal people make about others judging you. They already judge you, so what's one more thing. It's not like it's going to maim you...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I just don't understand the huge deal people make about others judging you. They already judge you, so what's one more thing. It's not like it's going to maim you...



In my case, they're my direct neighbours and I see/work with them almost every day.
They wouldn't chastise me, but I'd rather avoid teasing or having them "looking it up online" and seeing...uh, yeah.

Also, they'd probably think it's a "phase" because I'm a bit weird and be unintentionally patronizing.


----------



## Erin_wolf (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a nice tail I got at Further Confusion this year. I wore it around the convention and when I got lunch but I'm not sure I'd like to wear it out in public unless there is a furry event going on. I also like to wear it around the house.


----------



## akito (Feb 8, 2010)

I just made one today , and plan to wear it in public . I am kind of a scary looking guy ( not in a bad way , you would have to see me to understand ) so I figure I would be doing it for the shock and aww . I don't really care what people think of me but I do want to see the look on there faces when they notice whats behind me lol .


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a tail but also have a suit.
When I can't wear my full-suit I wear my tail out in public when I go to Local Fur-Meets.


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd wear one if I had one.  I wouldn't in public unless I had friends with me, but where I live, I'd probably get beat up for it if I went out alone, but I'd wear it around the house when the family isn't home.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 8, 2010)

akito said:


> I just made one today , and plan to wear it in public . I am kind of a scary looking guy ( not in a bad way , you would have to see me to understand ) so I figure I would be doing it for the shock and aww . I don't really care what people think of me but I do want to see the look on there faces when they notice whats behind me lol .


 
So people will have the conflict of wanting to tug your tail, but also fearing they'll get beaten up for it?


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

i has a tail and i do wear it in public, but its the wrong species mines a english fox but im a leopard. >.<


----------



## Lasolimu (Feb 8, 2010)

NewLeopard said:


> i has a tail and i do wear it in public, but its the wrong species mines a english fox but im a leopard. >.<



I had that problem for awhile. I had a wolf tail followed by a fox tail, but I'm a dragon. Of course I don't have this problem anymore because I finally made myself my dragon tail which is totally awesome.


----------



## FoxPaw (Feb 8, 2010)

i where my tail every day...i get weird looks and all but i have nothing to hide..


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2010)

FoxPaw said:


> i where my tail every day...i get weird looks and all but *i have nothing to hide..*


Looking at your avatar, I think you might be lying :V


----------



## quayza (Feb 8, 2010)

fruitcake said:


> Well, my fursona doesn't have much of a tail (being a penguin) and I don't really feel like drawing unnecessary attention to my butt. :-/
> 
> ... that being said, I would consider wearing a tail at fur meets or conventions or other tail-appropriate venues.
> 
> Location is key when deciding whether or not to wear a tail. If you're not careful, you might end up on "People of Walmart" like this poor guy:



lol furs like to target walmart.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> XD nice..
> 
> 
> Why not have it in public.. who care what ppls think?



I really don't care what people think.  Being 6'6", I get looks and remarks all the time from people.  If I had a nickel for every "Do you play basketball?" or "How's the air up there?" I'd be freakin rich.  I actually was in Maine with my Uconn Huskies jersey on and a kid almost asked me for my autograph.  I had to explain to him that I didn't play for Uconn, it was just a shirt lol.  On the tail subject, I did wear it outside of the house last night over my freinds house to watch the super bowl.  To actually wear it in a mall or like wal-mart or something,  I would feel more comfortable being with someone else who is wearing a tail also.  My freinds are starting to find out about me being furry, and all of them so far are okay with it.  I don't know why I would think they wouldn't be, we've been freinds for alot of years.  I guess you just don't know who is okay with it and who is against it.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 9, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> I really don't care what people think. Being 6'6", I get looks and remarks all the time from people. If I had a nickel for every "Do you play basketball?" or "How's the air up there?" I'd be freakin rich. I actually was in Maine with my Uconn Huskies jersey on and a kid almost asked me for my autograph. I had to explain to him that I didn't play for Uconn, it was just a shirt lol. On the tail subject, I did wear it outside of the house last night over my freinds house to watch the super bowl. To actually wear it in a mall or like wal-mart or something, I would feel more comfortable being with someone else who is wearing a tail also. My freinds are starting to find out about me being furry, and all of them so far are okay with it. I don't know why I would think they wouldn't be, we've been freinds for alot of years. I guess you just don't know who is okay with it and who is against it.


 
Cool. Lol

Anyway, if you're friends are starting to find out about you being a furry, wouldn't it be safe for you to fill them in on what being a furry is all about for you, rather than them looking it up online? Hey, just a thought.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 9, 2010)

I was going to start wearing my tail to the local meets, which are in public, but then some fuck was all, "If I see someone wearing a tail I WILL glomp them!"

I wonder if I'm actually within my legal rights to react with self defense if some strange man twice my size suddenly throws himself at me and grabs on. I'd love to knee a glomper in the balls.

I've worn it to a friend's non-furry Halloween party though, which was cool. Not exactly out of place, but still fun.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm thinking about wearing a tail in public (not at WalMart) just to record it and see peoples reaction to it.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I was going to start wearing my tail to the local meets, which are in public, but then some fuck was all, "If I see someone wearing a tail I WILL glomp them!"
> 
> I wonder if I'm actually within my legal rights to react with self defense if some strange man twice my size suddenly throws himself at me and grabs on. I'd love to knee a glomper in the balls.
> 
> I've worn it to a friend's non-furry Halloween party though, which was cool. Not exactly out of place, but still fun.


 
Wow, that guy sounds like a c**t!  I think kneeing him in the balls would do him the world of good! lol


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't do it personally and I don't have a problem with those who do. I do have a problem with people who do and get butthurt because people made fun of them for it.

When I used to live in Florida, I used to wear one to the meets and I took the odd stares (it was in a public bowling alley) with a grain of salt and just hung out and had fun with my friends.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Cool. Lol
> 
> Anyway, if you're friends are starting to find out about you being a furry, wouldn't it be safe for you to fill them in on what being a furry is all about for you, rather than them looking it up online? Hey, just a thought.



Yeah, I have been.  Most of my freinds already know what a furry is.  They sort of guessed that there was something I wasn't telling them, and they started guessing.  They were getting a little out of hand so I just told them.  I assured them it's a hobby and I am just doing it to have some fun.  One of my friends is actually a little bit curious and wants to try my tail on.  I'm going to let him and told him I can get him one if he likes.  He asked me how do you decide what creature you want to be and a bunch of other things.  He actually wants to go to the convention too and check it out.  I'm starting to wonder lol.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 9, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> Yeah, I have been. Most of my freinds already know what a furry is. They sort of guessed that there was something I wasn't telling them, and they started guessing. They were getting a little out of hand so I just told them. I assured them it's a hobby and I am just doing it to have some fun. One of my friends is actually a little bit curious and wants to try my tail on. I'm going to let him and told him I can get him one if he likes. He asked me how do you decide what creature you want to be and a bunch of other things. He actually wants to go to the convention too and check it out. I'm starting to wonder lol.


 
Yah!  Converts to the furry fandom XD


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 10, 2010)

He wants to be a liger.  I told him I could get him a tail, but he says he's not cool enough to wear a tail lol.  I need to crack the shell, once he wears my tail for a bit, he'll be hooked lol.    It's pretty cool though since I work with these people and I make jokes all the time now.  It's nice to have someone to joke around with.  When noone knew, I almost spilled the beans a few times, but caught myself.  Which goes back to the other thread of having a girlfreind who is also a furry.  Accepting furries and being a furry are two different things in my book.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 10, 2010)

Okami29 said:


> He wants to be a liger. I told him I could get him a tail, but he says he's not cool enough to wear a tail lol. I need to crack the shell, once he wears my tail for a bit, he'll be hooked lol. It's pretty cool though since I work with these people and I make jokes all the time now. It's nice to have someone to joke around with. When noone knew, I almost spilled the beans a few times, but caught myself. Which goes back to the other thread of having a girlfreind who is also a furry. Accepting furries and being a furry are two different things in my book.


 
Cool, get 'em hooked!


----------



## Korex (Feb 10, 2010)

consider it that i don't have a tail and i dont wanna wear it in public. :c


----------

